# Abandon Pontins Holiday Camp



## yesterdaysworld (Jan 30, 2018)

Visted in 26th November 2017. ​Once a thriving holiday camp nestled in a small village on the outskirts of Yarmouth, Left to decay over time as expenses increased, Bookings decreased and repairs piled up. But what caused a decreased the bookings? And could it have been avoided? 





[/url]Abandon Race Track by Mia Stone, on Flickr[/IMG]


Abandon Pontins Holiday Park by Mia Stone, on Flickr

Pontins holiday park Hemsby on the Norfolk coast announced its closure on January 5th 2009 due to rising costs; decline in future bookings and escalating costs in the maintenance of the aging camp. The holiday camp covers 22 acres approx. with accommodation for 2440 holiday makers run by a staff of 55. During its prime the self-catering camp was set up in 1971 with around 500 chalets, the site consists of a reception and information centre, amusement arcade, fast food outlet, play area, entertainment hall seating 1,700, smaller hall accommodating 800 and a shop. There was also an indoor swimming pool, a pub, snooker rooms, tennis courts, adventure playground and go-karting track

On the final days of Pontins rein at the end of 2008, staffs were given just 48 hours’ notice to leave and vacate the premises when the camp closed suddenly. This had a massive effect to the local community who relied on the holiday resort source of seasonal employment as well as their local businesses to profit throughout the holiday season. The future of Pontins was a roller-coaster of uncertainty, fundamental war between locals and Councillors. The Camelot theme park based in Pontins has been designated for leisure purposes only in any redevelopment plans; plenty of housing projects for the site were rejected by Hemsby Councillors try in desperation to bring back the once thriving tourist economy. Various tourist plans came to light, fortunately it has been announced that a new £10 million holiday “Super Park” will get under way in Hemsby after planning permission for the new exciting new development was granted. The Holiday Park will be revived in all its glory once again


One last Performance by Mia Stone, on Flickr


The Queen Victoria Public House by Mia Stone, on Flickr


The Past Burnt To Ashes by Mia Stone, on Flickr


Heavens Gate by Mia Stone, on Flickr


To Feel Free And Explore by Mia Stone, on Flickr


A Abandon Shop by Mia Stone, on Flickr


Abandon Gaming Arcade by Mia Stone, on Flickr


Nature by Mia Stone, on Flickr


Don't play with fire by Mia Stone, on Flickr


Yesterdaysworld17 by Mia Stone, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 31, 2018)

That's a nice update. But it seems to be getting worse. At least there's hope for it in the future.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 31, 2018)

really love the tones to your photography! keep this up


----------



## Malenis (Jan 31, 2018)

Nice set, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 31, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan;350822 At least there's hope for it in the future.[/QUOTE said:


> I seriously doubt it. These places were a product of a cash strapped population after WW2. My family stayed in a caravan on a small site that had a Butlin's camp nearby. Bloody horrible regimented place to my young eyes! Do people really think that families would stay here in the poor UK climate and expensive UK charges, when they can get a cheap package holiday in a scorching climate? As for Roller Coasters, they soon get overtaken by another more stomach churning ride and the public moves on - still it means more for you active explorers to wander around in the future!


----------



## smiler (Jan 31, 2018)

I liked that, Thanks


----------



## woody65 (Feb 3, 2018)

The new £10m park is across the road, nothing to do with this site.

the site first opened as a campsite in 1909 and opened in 1920 with fixed accommodation. The reason the site failed was not because of decline but the owner pushing up the rent every year. The new plans for the site are 200+ houses.


----------



## DaddyFatSax (Feb 5, 2018)

Some great pics there of a bizarre place. You've really shown the decay well. I wonder how much longer this place will be around for...?


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 21, 2018)

Oh more arson attacks by the looks of it, at least your had enough to see for a good explore!


----------



## Potter (Jun 1, 2018)

I would love to explore an old holiday camp. I'd be thinking of Hi-de-hi the whole time.


----------



## AloneInTheDark (Jun 2, 2018)

What an absolute waste of Arcade games 

I would have taken those. They are bloody expensive.

Seeeeeeeeeeegggaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## markwoods (Jun 4, 2018)

Used to go here when I was a kid, I just wish they would do something, we went to Hemsby few weeks ago and it is a mess.


----------



## Ahardyweed (Jun 26, 2018)

Great photos. We stayed here c.2002 when the children were small.


----------



## Splorex (Dec 18, 2018)

The 'Battle Pod' version of that Star Wars game costs £18,000 today!!!


----------



## mockney reject (Dec 20, 2018)

I thought they would have pulled this down by now

its sad to see it in this state


----------



## Scaramanger (Dec 21, 2018)

Pontins at Rhyl is well on the way to this level of derpyness


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 18, 2019)

Fabulous Darling!!


----------

